# Is anyone running a Ghost Evo Elite 3.5 connector?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was looking at some upgrades to my G19 online and the piece mentioned above isn't getting much hate. I saw a video review that was all positive and the guy actually scaled the trigger to five pounds. I have read the threads warning about altered guns and liability with regard to self defense. I do not want to hear about that here, PLEASE!

I would just like to know if anyone has experience with this connector kit and how they like it.

Thanks kindly in advance for your responses,

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have heard and read about it but have not used it. All of my Glocks run the Glock minus connector, sold as their former 3.5 unit. I also do some other things to get my trigger pull weight and feel to where I want it.

Some of the guys on glocktalk.com, which you have probably seen, are running the Ghost Evo Elite connector so if you have not been there, check it out. Gen4's usually take a little more work to get a good trigger, mostly due to the "bump" on the side of the trigger bar safety block cam. You can swap out that trigger bar for a gen4 unit IF you are having some issues with it (I've done this on a couple of mine).

My goal is to have around a 5 pound trigger with a decent break, for Glock, and a smooth stage one pull. My two primary carry Glocks have this and both are gen4's.

Sorry for the rambling and no experience with the Ghost Evo Elite to help you with your question. Oh, and as far as modifying your trigger and legal issues with this, that is going to depend upon the state in which you live. It is NOT a nationwide issue.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, SouthernBoy,

I did some late night reading on the Evo Elite 3.5 connector last night. There is a spring kit with the trigger spring, striker spring, and the safety (striker block) spring included. The 

general consensus was that using the stock striker spring was a good idea rather than the Ghost unit. There were some who had problems with light primer strikes and 

having the trigger reset consistantly using the Ghost striker spring. 

The majority of the people who had the thing correctly installed absolutely loved it. The ones who IMO shouldn't try gunsmithing without instruction thought it was a POS.

The bottom line is that my connector and spring kit are going on a truck to Wisconsin today and will be here on the 28th. I will report back on the installation and results

when I get it done.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I would enjoy reading your impressions on this connector. As for lighter striker springs, it is not recommended to use them in concert with a 6 pound trigger return spring since this combination can negate trigger reset and full return to its forward position, thereby disabling the drop safety on the trigger face. This is especially true with gen4 Glocks when using the gen4 trigger bar assembly.

A gunsmith once "tuned" a gen3 G23 I had. I specifically told him that I was concerned about getting too light of a pull but he went right ahead and used those two springs anyway. They pull weight came in under 3 1/2 pounds but I had the 4 pound striker spring replaced by another armorer that same day with the factory unit. I was not at all happy with that gunsmith since he didn't listen to my concerns (light primer strikes, failures to operate properly, etc.)

I tune all of my Glock triggers to my specifications when I buy them. Some take more modifications than others and that's just Glock. I keep my mods relatively simple but effective for the reason of reliability and dependability. I don't want to hear a "click" if I ever have to pull one of them in an extreme situation. My most common mods are...


Use of a full size trigger bar in my compacts to eliminate the serrated trigger face.
Contouring the drop safety slightly to match the curvature of the trigger face.
A 6 pound trigger return spring
The Glock 3.5 connector (I know, it's now called a 4.5 connector).
Thorough polishing job on all internal contacting metal surfaces.
A lighter striker safety block spring.
In some gen4's, I replace the trigger bar with a gen3 unit.
Basically, that's it. Oh, and of course sights. I replace the standard factory sights with ones of my preference.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The connector kit is installed. If you're interested in my results, I did a write up under "Setting the Baseline" today.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I read your comments on the new thread and responded there. Thanks for the update.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I read your comments on the new thread and responded there. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Just use the 3.5 minus connector. Do a .25 cent polish job. Video on Youtube explains how to do this. It helps. Just learn the glock trigger and you'll be ok. Good Shooting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

